# Houston Plant-Fest'05 - Day 3 (Luiz Navarro tanks)



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Luiz Navarro tanks were part of Day 3 activities. Our time was limited and I felt like I was running around and snapping pictures. Once again, reflection was horrible. Huge windows around the tanks didn't help at all when taking full tank shots. Half way through my photographs I realized that lights in those rooms were also ON and I was getting window + light fixture reflections in tanks ... rrrr (*polarizer would have been helpful but I left it in the car).

Luiz's tanks were spectacular, at least in my opinion. Great plant placement, powerful composition and well selected fauna showed that Luiz knows what he is doing.

Here are photographs from his office.






















































































































Below tanks are setup at Luiz's residence. His 75G open top was SPECTACULAR !. This tank in person is basically perfection and IMO is high contender in any competition. There were two recently (*1 month) setup tanks which still need some growing but both concept is excellent.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Fertilizer regimen/CO2-method for those tanks? I think I recall Louis said somewhere he is very restrictive with fertilizers? The L. arcuata sure looks totally nitrogen-deficient ;D


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Again, more inspiring, spectacular tanks -- thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Jay,

Thanks for posting these.

Luis,

Gees man! Those tanks are awesome. It would be very helpful to quickly summarize your fertilizer regimen and a little about your equipment.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

defdac said:


> Fertilizer regimen/CO2-method for those tanks? I think I recall Louis said somewhere he is very restrictive with fertilizers? The L. arcuata sure looks totally nitrogen-deficient ;D


I dont't have Ludwigia arcuata in any of my tanks. If the plant on the center is what you are talking about, it is a L. brevipes and the tanks are dosed with macros twice a week and most of them maintain 6~7 ppm of No3 and about 0.5 ppm of Po4.
Regards,
Luis


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Ok thanks for responding Luis. I must say these photos are the most inspiring I've seen in a long time. So clean and fresh scapes.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> Jay,
> 
> Thanks for posting these.
> 
> ...


Thank you Art! The tanks are dosed twice a week with Macros and Micro elements as well as extra Fe to maintain color. The remaining days dupla drops in pretty much all tanks. I use only EHEIM filters. Above 58 gallons I run 2 filters per tank.
2213 for the 30 gallons and under, 2215 for the 37 and 2226 and 2217 for the 58 UV and Aquamedic reactors are also used in all my tanks that hold more than 50 gallons. At home 2217 x 2 and 2028 x 2 on the 75S and 2215 on the 20 gallon (the stand is pretty tall 36 inches or so) Maintenance is always done on time for every tank so I guess this helps to keep them clean I can't afford to skip a Day I use lots of light so things can get out of hand rather fast if I neglect the tanks.
Regards,
Luis Navarro

defdac Thank you Sr!


----------



## STAANA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jay,
No need to apologize for the pictures. I think they are great!
But if you were referring to Luis' picture, I dont think your polarizer or any equipment will help.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

STAANA said:


> Jay,
> No need to apologize for the pictures. I think they are great!
> But if you were referring to Luis' picture, I dont think your polarizer or any equipment will help.


I was apologizing for all those damn reflections in tanks and windows.

Re: Polarizer will indeed help with reflections. I use it all the time when shooting rivers, lakes or car shows. That is standard photography trick.


----------



## rayhwong (Apr 14, 2005)

Those are stunning tanks Luis! WOW! 
What kind of lighting are you using? 
Do you any have tips for keeping the anubias leaves free of algae?


----------



## Jerms55555 (Apr 14, 2005)

I am with Rayhwong...how do you keep those anubias from algae?? And what type lights are those, in your 75G? I would like to get something like that for my 100 gal...

Great tanks!!!!!
Jerms


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

The lighting system are just HQi 6700 K bulbs and 5500 K in the office nothing special! I really don't do anything different to the Anubias all I can tell you is that the look so much better under HQI or MH don't know why? The rest of the tanks have 10,000 K PC and that will be it about the lighting systems I use.
Best regards,
Luis Navarro


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Simply WOW! That is the Bomb dude! =D> 


Thanh [smilie=b:


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Breathtaking ... thank you for posting and sharing with us!


----------



## Trebol-a (Dec 6, 2004)

Excelents tanks Luis, 
one question, the little plant that grow semi-emersed is H. callitrichoides?


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes trebol it is HC!
Luis


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

Luis the second tank with the anubias looks great!how you keep all the anubia leaves in the same size???just cut the big ones??i ask cause they look so small in that tank!
thanks in advance.


----------

